# Velox CNC



## mariongee (Apr 19, 2015)

I am currently looking at a Velox Vt 5050 with 4th rotary axis.
I have had many conversations with Ron, the owner, and he has sold me on the quality of the machine. I have also been contacted by Anhui William Vcut, a Chinese manufacturer, who will sell me a 4 router, 4 spindle CNC for approximately the same price when you figure in freight costs. I have verified the company's existance with an international lawyer, so I know they are a real Company.
Does anyone have any experiences with these two machines that could help me determine the best way to go?
Thank you for the input
MGEE


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. MGEE
I moved your post to CNC routing


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Post a link to both machines you are considering and I will take a peek at them. 

The choice of machine should include more factors than machine and price. Customer service and repair are nothing to sneeze at. Also your level of experience with CNC machines and computer skills.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bill, I don't think the OP can post a link until he has 10 posts. [ant-spammer thing ]


----------

